# Halftone plastisol heat transfers



## thom7215 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a question that I cant seem to find the answer to. When I print 4 color simulated process heat transfers do I print wet on wet?


----------



## thom7215 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nevermind, I guess I found the answer. Thank you anyway. What I found btw was that it is best to flash in between colors.


----------



## mikeyriz1024 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm new to plastisol transfers but when working with halftones can you get the same quality image from using the transfer then right into a tee from screen


----------

